# "A Higher Call" - The Movie??



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been trying to find the thread, centered around at least two paintings entitled 'A Higher Call', but can't seem to locate it.
Many of us here will know the story behind the painting, where, in December 1943, a badly 'shot up' and severely damaged B-17, with dead and wounded aboard, piloted by Lt Charlie Brown, was escorted by a Bf-109, flown by Ltn Franz Stigler, who 'saluted' and turned back for his home base, once he knew the Fortress was relatively safe from attack by his fellow countrymen.
The story was apparently 'officially suppressed' by the USAAF at the time, but the two men, American and German, eventually got in touch in the mid 1980s, following publication of the 'story' in veterans news letters. An article in the UK daily newspaper, 'The Daily Mail', published on July 20th, describes this event, and gives details of a new book telling the full story. 
The book, 'A Higher Call', by Adam Makos with Larry Alexander, was published on 1st August by Atlantic Books, priced at £17.99 (I'll be ordering a copy!), and it's been announced that Sir Tom Stoppard, and his film-producer son, have acquired the film rights to the book, which, said Stoppard "Is going to be an epic".
I've heard a few rumours (as yet un-substantiated) about the possibility/probability of the Duxford-based B-17G, 'Sally B', being scheduled for some forthcoming film work, and perhaps this is the film in question?
I'll be keeping my eyes and ears open for further news of what sounds like the possibility of a good movie in the not too distant future.


----------



## silence (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/higher-call-38086.html

Its currently on pg 3 of the Aviation forum, entitled (conveniently) "A Higher Call"


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes I know - it was posted there after this thread was posted.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 21, 2013)

Cool. I hope it makes it to the big screen!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2013)

Me too. If Stoppard is doing it, it should be worthwhile.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2013)

This would be awesme!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2013)

This is indeed a great story but, although I'm no movie maker, I can't for the life of me see how the main event and subsequent meeting of the particiapnts will be turned into a 2 hour film that will hold today's audiences interested.

I wish the producers good luck and a hardy hope that I'm wrong in assuming this will not be a big success.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2013)

I just feel like there isn't a big enough audience this would appeal to... like its an interesting topic for us but I don't know what your average joe would think


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2013)

I have to agree there. I've sort of 'thought it through', and even if done as a 'flash back', in the style of 'Saving Ryan's Privates', it's still going to take some doing to fill 90 minutes or more of screen time, _and_ hold the attention of a 'layman' audience.
That said, good luck to them, and I hope it comes to fruition.


----------



## silence (Aug 23, 2013)

They could perhaps do it like Memphis Belle and trace the entire flight of the Fortress, focusing on this event (obviously!).


----------



## silence (Aug 23, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Yes I know - it was posted there after this thread was posted.



Sorry. I thought you couldn't find the old thread.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2013)

No problem - the 'old' thread was some time ago, maybe a year (my memory is not what it used to .....er, what was I talking about again?).


----------



## silence (Aug 23, 2013)

Turnip farming?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2013)

No, they would have to invent a "Love interest" to pad out the 90 minutes.
Perhaps both pilots could have met the same girl. Not at the same time, of course...
Helga, the beautiful maiden, could have visited the U.S. before the war, and then been torn away from her true love, Slab Mannly, (Matt Damon) by the war. While back in Germany, she meets dashing Luftwaffe pilot "Horst Von Steel", (Ben Affleck) and decides to settle for that. Little does she know that her two loves will meet in the skies over Germany while she is busy operating the most clever Allied prisoner escape system since "Hogan's Heroes". They are both shot down at the same time in an epic duel after Slab orders his crew to bail out and then engages Horst in a game of chicken. Naturally, they meet in a head on collision. They both escape. (Naturally). After exchanging blows on the way down in parachutes, They both are confronted with the girl, Helga. Who will she choose? 
Blockbuster! Friggin' blockbuster!
And, here is the thing,.....
We could get somebody like Tom Cruise to play Hitler!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

Paul, you missed out the part where they discover they are actually twin brothers, separated, and adopted by different families when they were only three months old. And the fact that Tom Cruise _is_ Hitler, who is their uncle ...................


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh, yeah, I forgot the part about them being twins separated at birth....
Uncle Adolph? 
Yeah, Sure. It has that element of believability that we like to go for in "Hollywood"!
Have your people call mine, and we'll get something together.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

OK, will do. And I think we should change the title too - how about 'Rambo 36 - The Reunion'? I can get Elton John to write the score .................


----------



## DVH (May 2, 2014)

Have you read the book?
The encounter of the two pilots incident is only a small part of the story.
This book is a biography of mr stigler and it reads just like a movie screenplay.
A fantastc read, an insight to an exroadinary man who led an extroadinary life.
Mr stoppard has a gem in his hands.
I will be first in line for tickets.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 2, 2014)

You've all missed the Nazi Flying Saucer. Shame on you.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2014)

LMAO!

We have a winner!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2014)

Maximowitz said:


> You've all missed the Nazi Flying Saucer. Shame on you.


What?? They flew that thing out of the secret Nazi base in Antarctica again?

Last time they did that, there was all sorts of mayhem in Europe because it was knocking blades off the wind generators


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 29, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> What?? They flew that thing out of the secret Nazi base in Antarctica again?



No, no, no....the saucer is based on the dark side of the moon, didn't you see the documentary on that? I think it was called Iron Sky. Get with it man!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> No, no, no....the saucer is based on the dark side of the moon, didn't you see the documentary on that? I think it was called Iron Sky. Get with it man!


Those rascals have secret bases all over the place...it's hard to keep up with what flew from where, you know


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 29, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Those rascals have secret bases all over the place...it's hard to keep up with what flew from where, you know



Those sneaky Nazi's.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2014)

It's true, I read it on the internet!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 1, 2014)

> I can get Elton John to write the score...



Altogether now! "Caaaan Yuuu feeeel... Die Lieeeeebe Heute Naaaaacht!"


----------

